# MS Access 2010 Trial product key



## CajunGuy12 (Nov 5, 2010)

I just downloaded MS Access 2010 Trial version. Tried to install it but it needed product key before installing. Searched the internet, found that I must apply for a product key but can't find where to apply. Looked all over microsoft website with no luck. Anyone have any suggestions?

:4-dontkno


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Microsoft usually sends a trial product key by email to you.


----------



## CajunGuy12 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for your response. No I didn't receive anything from Microsoft, I went ahead and bought it, I needed it. Thanks again.


----------

